# Anyone been deactivated because of not following customers instructions delivery specifications ?



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

What was the out come ?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

No. But I hate it when there's a mansion-like house with a locked iron gate that goes around the whole house including yard and driveway, with no delivery instructions and no way to get in. When you try calling the customer through the app they aren't home, and there's no intercom. I don't like leaving the package outside the gate but what else can you do.

But that's probably more Amazon's fault then the customer. Amazon doesn't make it easy for customers to leave delivery instructions when placing their order. There's a way to do it but its not easy to find. I wish they would get their act together. It makes life harder as a driver when there is no gate code or other delivery instructions.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> No. But I hate it when there's a mansion-like house with a locked iron gate that goes around the whole house including yard and driveway, with no delivery instructions and no way to get in. When you try calling the customer through the app they aren't home, and there's no intercom. I don't like leaving the package outside the gate but what else can you do.
> 
> But that's probably more Amazon's fault then the customer. Amazon doesn't make it easy for customers to leave delivery instructions when placing their order. There's a way to do it but its not easy to find. I wish they would get their act together. It makes life harder as a driver when there is no gate code or other delivery instructions.


I was at the similar place too, the gate can be open but there was a steel note said if anyone should pass this point may be shooted. I throw the packages over the gate and run. Lol.


----------

